# GT18 mid '80's??



## Madmikesmech (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I am new to this forum.
I've got a chance to purchase a GT18 that runs and mows well. It has the 3 speed transaxle with H&L range (6 speed).The mower deck has been reworked, new blade spindles etc. no other implements are included except the deck. The paint is rough (who cares) the two rear tires are decent, hold air. But the one front tire IS BALD?
Anyhow, what is a tractor like this worth? 
Thank you
Mike


----------



## Madmikesmech (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh one other thing it has an electric clutch for the PTO for the mower-deck
Any help to ID this GT18 would be great
Thanks
Mike


----------

